# Colpo di scena Manager



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Mi arriva una mail da Manager oggi
_Ciao principessa, ho saputo da Pupillo che domani sei qui per il passaggio di consegne per le tue ferie. Puoi venire verso mezzogiorno? Arriverò a quell'ora e ti saluto volentieri._

E no. Lo sapevo che arrivava a mezzogiorno è per quello che ho detto a Pupillo che ci saremmo visti prima. Non voglio incontrare Manager. Punto.

_pazienza Man, non posso proprio posticipare, vuol dire che saluterò il tuo vice_
_Mia cara, il mio vice è in ferie, vuol dire che Pupillo ti avrà tutta per se._
_Ne sarà felice. Ma lo sai che ha fatto un sogno erotico su di me?_
_Spero vivamente che il tutto rimanga come sogno erotico. Non sò se sopporterei di dividerti._
E' impossibile con Pupi, ricordi che sono estremamente selettiva.
Però il mio nuovo avvocato non è niente male, e visto che non lavora con noi quello non sarebbe dividermi, no?
Visto che te lo vuoi sentire dire, non mi piacerebbe assolutamente dividerti con alcuno, se non con chi ha già acquisito il diritto
Si. Volevo sentirmelo dire.
ma tranquillo. Non lo sapresti.

Ha smesso di rispondere, ma poi..
Sms.
Sto ascoltando Tiziano ferro. Quanto mi ricorda te questa canzone, è così calda e sensuale. Vorrei essere ora in motel. 
Pure io.
E allora esci dal Flap e ci vediamo lì.
Ho guardato il cellulare.
Mi sono immaginata chiamare il socio e mollarlo qui, Mattia non c'è nemmeno...mi è venuto in mente che ho le mutande rosa fuxia. Che arriverei sudata e sporca. Vestita non convenzionale. Pure le scarpe da ginnastica.
E struccata. E...



Ve lo dico domani cos'ho risposto.
Così creo suspence.
Visto che non si tromba almeno faccio un triller.
Si. Del _cazzo._


----------



## Eliade (8 Agosto 2012)

secondo me hai detto si....


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Eliade;bt5088 ha detto:
			
		

> secondo me hai detto si....


chissà....:diavoletto:


----------



## Simy (8 Agosto 2012)

Tebe...hai detto di si... è inutile che tenti di tenerci sulle spine:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

e invece ho detto no.




vediamo quanto gli regge l'ormone

:mrgreen:


----------



## Disaule (8 Agosto 2012)

Brava!

Ma temo che sia piuttosto stagno e dalla reazione lenta. O peggio di quelli che dicono 'il destino ha deciso così....'

Grrrrrrrrrr.....


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Disaule;bt5096 ha detto:
			
		

> Brava!
> 
> Ma temo che sia piuttosto stagno e dalla reazione lenta. O peggio di quelli che dicono 'il destino ha deciso così....'
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrr.....


in questo caso mi sa di no...vedremo. Teni presenti che davanti ad un no "personale" si blocca molto e quello che mi ha scritto oggi gli deve essere pesato moltissimo quindi...io aspetto:mrgreen:

In fondo il test di donna moderna ha rivelato che sono una gatta morta doc, quindi...
gatteggio morteggiando:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Disaule (8 Agosto 2012)

Ma c'è ancora tempo per un eventuale incontro prima della chiusura per ferie? Ha ancora un minimo spazio di manovra?







Certo che TIZIANO FERRO...


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

Disaule;bt5098 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma c'è ancora tempo per un eventuale incontro prima della chiusura per ferie? Ha ancora un minimo spazio di manovra?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti prego fai finta di niente su Tiziano. In confronto a cosa ascolta di solito è manna.
No, c'è margine di manovra per questa settimana ma...ci sono alcuni giorni tra quando io rientro e lui parte che..se volesse...o potesse.....:mrgreen:

Vediamo...

che kreti che sono. Mi sto divertendo come una stupida fagiana invornita.


----------



## Disaule (8 Agosto 2012)

Bene allora!

E che tiziano gli renda incandescente il testosterone!


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2012)

Hai fatto una cazzata. Avevi voglia di vederlo, le mutande fucsia non le avrebbe viste. Entravi nel motel, facevi una doccia e muda gli saltavi addosso.



Non mi piace tebe versione "te la faccio annusare ma non te la do"


----------



## Disaule (8 Agosto 2012)

No, dai, il lato estetico e immaginifico con incontri così centellinati ha un'importanza enorme! 
Al marito/compagno imponi la scarpa da ginnastica puzzolente, a un amante che ti fa scintillare testa e corpo mai!

meglio l'assenza e che si tormenti con la sua musica...


----------



## Tebe (8 Agosto 2012)

farfalla;bt5101 ha detto:
			
		

> Hai fatto una cazzata. Avevi voglia di vederlo, le mutande fucsia non le avrebbe viste. Entravi nel motel, facevi una doccia e muda gli saltavi addosso.
> 
> 
> 
> Non mi piace tebe versione "te la faccio annusare ma non te la do"


no no Farfy, gliela do, figurati. Ora mi sono fissata che devo provare con lui la posizione porno quindi...però la penso come Disaule.
Posso dargli baci umidi.
Posso zoccolare con lui in un letto a livelli sgualdrineschi global(magari...)
ma la scarpa da ginnastica no. 
E se mai arriverò a quello vuol dire che le previsioni di lothar si sono avverate e io vi inviterò tutti nella mia nuova casa manageriale, che sarà una capanna perchè la sua ex moglie gli avrà mangiato tutto dopo la scoperta del tradimento (gufi docet)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5103 ha detto:
			
		

> no no Farfy, gliela do, figurati. Ora mi sono fissata che devo provare con lui la posizione porno quindi...però la penso come Disaule.
> Posso dargli baci umidi.
> Posso zoccolare con lui in un letto a livelli sgualdrineschi global(magari...)
> ma la scarpa da ginnastica no.
> ...


Tebe una volta ho avuto lo stesso genere di invito che hai avuto tu. Ok non in un motel ma in auto in un parcheggio. Tieni conto che io arrivavo sempre con autoreggenti, perizoma, ecc ecc.....
Quel giorno scarope da tennis, calzine corte maglietta stile palestra intimo non abbinato. Insomma il peggio......
Sono stata sul punto di dirgli di no....
Poi la voglia era troppa e sono andata da lui.....
Non si è nemmeno accorto di cosa indossassi tanto era la voglia di vedermi. Ricordo che rivestendomi, mentre si fumava un sigaretta, mi ha guardato e rideva. 
Gli ho detto che ero stata tentata di rifiutare l'invito proprio per questo...
La risposta è stata un po' porno quindi te la evito


----------



## Tebe (9 Agosto 2012)

farfalla;bt5104 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe una volta ho avuto lo stesso genere di invito che hai avuto tu. Ok non in un motel ma in auto in un parcheggio. Tieni conto che io arrivavo sempre con autoreggenti, perizoma, ecc ecc.....
> Quel giorno scarope da tennis, calzine corte maglietta stile palestra intimo non abbinato. Insomma il peggio......
> Sono stata sul punto di dirgli di no....
> Poi la voglia era troppa e sono andata da lui.....
> ...


ma no! Come la risposta porno me la eviti essù!!!

Comunque...hai ragione e proprio in un parcheggio con manager quando ancora non si scopava avevo ricevuto un invito da petting (lui non scopa in macchina)
beh...ero al super...tendenzialmente non ho mai l'intimo abbinato, perchè non avendo tette non mi serve il reggiseno, ma quel giorno ero con mutanda da schizofrenica e abbigliamento...beh...

Ci sono andata, non sono donna che si crea problemi, ma qui è diverso...Ora devo scappare ma ti spiego meglio.
Ti mando un mp così ti broccolo anche, visto che Erab ha suggerito una stagistA


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5105 ha detto:
			
		

> ma no! Come la risposta porno me la eviti essù!!!
> 
> Comunque...hai ragione e proprio in un parcheggio con manager quando ancora non si scopava avevo ricevuto un invito da petting (lui non scopa in macchina)
> beh...ero al super...tendenzialmente non ho mai l'intimo abbinato, perchè non avendo tette non mi serve il reggiseno, ma quel giorno ero con mutanda da schizofrenica e abbigliamento...beh...
> ...



Attendo con ansia l'mp......ero un po' timida all'idea di propormi come stagista


----------



## Nameless (9 Agosto 2012)

Boh, non capisco.

sarà che io l'amante alla fine non sono riuscita a farmelo (in tutti i sensi) e quindi certe cose non posso arrivare a capirle... 

ma scusa, quante paranoie quante menate...

volevi un manager propositivo, si è fatto avanti...
volevi un pipino attivo... ed era l'occasione giusta...

rifiutare per delle scarpe e delle mutande?


----------



## lothar57 (9 Agosto 2012)

ciao gatta..non hai capito che e'cosa seria..posso capire che al primo incontro ci si vada in tiro..ma dopo la normalita'va benissimo.
Questa e 'la prova che sono coppia clandestina(per poco ancora..)tenace.. e per quanto Tebe scriva,mai abbandonera'manager...perche'se lo facesse,scoppierebbe casino che rovinerebbe la sua vita..

Non la invidio....


----------



## perplesso (9 Agosto 2012)

Tebe;bt5099 ha detto:
			
		

> ti prego fai finta di niente su Tiziano. In confronto a cosa ascolta di solito è manna.
> No, c'è margine di manovra per questa settimana ma...ci sono alcuni giorni tra quando io rientro e lui parte che..se volesse...o potesse.....:mrgreen:
> 
> Vediamo...
> ...


Sì effettivamente la mia lei mi scalderebbe anche se si presentasse in vestaglia di flanella.     quindi,qui tebe mi deludi.

anche perchè se a un uomo viene il picco ormonale con Tiziano Ferro vuol dire che nion ce la fa veramente più


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Agosto 2012)

Senti Tebina... svuotando un vecchio baule ho trovato dei vinile... Raoul Casadei, Nini Rosso... cose così. Se a magnager possono interessare te li allungo volentieri...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Agosto 2012)

lothar57;bt5108 ha detto:
			
		

> ciao gatta..non hai capito che e'cosa seria..posso capire che al primo incontro ci si vada in tiro..ma dopo la normalita'va benissimo.
> Questa e 'la prova che sono coppia clandestina(per poco ancora..)tenace.. e per quanto Tebe scriva,mai abbandonera'manager...perche'se lo facesse,scoppierebbe casino che rovinerebbe la sua vita..
> 
> Non la invidio....


Bè insomma, io in due anni e mezzo di relazione mi sono presentata "sportiva" solo in un paio di occasione e sempre quando mi chiamava ed ero in ufficio e non avevo previsto di vederlo.
Altrimenti il tutto era sempe "confezionato" ad arte....
Il bello era anche quello, prepararsi per lui


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt5110 ha detto:
			
		

> Senti Tebina... svuotando un vecchio baule ho trovato dei vinile... Raoul Casadei, Nini Rosso... cose così. Se a magnager possono interessare te li allungo volentieri...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

